# A Different Christmas Poem



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

A Different Christmas Poem

The embers glowed softly, and in their dim light,
I gazed round the room and I cherished the sight. 
My wife was asleep, her head on my chest,
My daughter beside me, angelic in rest.
Outside the snow fell, a blanket of white,
Transforming the garden to a winter delight.

The sparkling lights in the tree I believe,
Completed the magic that was Christmas Eve. 
My eyelids were heavy, my breathing was deep,
Secure and surrounded by love I would sleep.
In perfect contentment, or so it would seem,
So I slumbered, perhaps I started to dream.

The sound wasn't loud, and it wasn't too near,
But I opened my eyes when it tickled my ear. 
Perhaps just a cough, I didn't quite know, Then the
sure sound of footsteps outside in the snow.
My soul gave a tremble, I struggled to hear,
And I crept to the door just to see who was near.

Standing out in the cold and the dark of the night,
A lone figure stood, his face weary and tight. 
A soldier, I puzzled, some twenty years old,
Perhaps a Marine, huddled there in the cold.
Alone in the dark, he looked up and smiled,
Standing watch over me, and my wife and my child.

"What are you doing?" I asked without fear,
"Come in this moment, it's freezing out here! 
Put down your pack, brush the snow from your sleeve,
You should be at home on a cold Christmas Eve!"
For barely a moment I saw his eyes shift,
Away from the cold and the snow blown in drifts..

To the window that danced with a warm fire's light
Then he sighed and he said "Its really all right, 
I'm out here by choice. I'm here every night."
"It's my duty to stand at the front of the line,
That separates you from the darkest time.

No one had to ask or beg or implore me,
I'm proud to stand here like my fathers before me. 
My Grandfather died in France, on a day in December,"
Then he sighed, "That's a Christmas 'Gran always remembers."
My dad stood his watch in the snows of Ardennes

And now it is my turn to stand with the men.

I've not seen my own son in more than a while,
But my wife sends me pictures, he's sure got her smile. 
Then he bent and he carefully pulled from his bag,
The red, white, and blue... a Union flag.
I can live through the cold and the being alone,
Away from my family, my house and my home.

I can stand at my post through the rain and the sleet,
I can sleep in a trench with little to eat. 
I can carry the weight of killing another,
Or lay down my life with my sister and brother..
Who stand at the front against any and all,
To ensure for all time that this flag will not fall."

" So go back inside," he said, "harbour no fright,
Your family is waiting and I'll be all right."
"But isn't there something I can do, at the least,
"Give you money," I asked, "or prepare you a feast?
It seems all too little for all that you've done, 
For being away from your wife and your son."

Then his eye welled a tear that held no regret,
"Just tell us you love us, and never forget. 
To fight for our rights back at home while we're gone,
To stand your own watch, no matter how long.
For when we come home, either standing or dead,
To know you remember we fought and we bled.
Is payment enough, and with that we will trust, 
That we mattered to you as you mattered to us."

PLEASE, would you do me the kind favour of sending this to as many 
people as you can? 
Christmas will be coming soon and some credit is due to our
Armed Service Men & Women for our being able to celebrate these festivities. 
Let's try in this small way to pay a tiny bit of what we owe.

Make people stop and think of our heroes, living and dead, who sacrificed themselves for us. 







​


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

As an ex service woman myself this really strikes a chord.

So many men and women are away from home this Xmas

Chris


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww that is really touching Dizzi ..have sent it on to lots of people x


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey you back there in the UK.

Thinking of you all over this Christmas Period. I hope you all have a wonderful time and are blessed with the great things that you all wish for.

Please look after StarfishTigger for me, I'm sorry I can't be there to do it myself.

Best wishes!


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Dizzi, a wonderful poem that has been sent far and wide now. Thank you and God bless toa ll the service men and women away from home this Christmas. 

Happy anniversary NomadCelt and SFT


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

nomadcelt said:


> Hey you back there in the UK.
> 
> Thinking of you all over this Christmas Period. I hope you all have a wonderful time and are blessed with the great things that you all wish for.
> 
> ...


  Nomad you got me all choked up there!

We Will look after SFT ( she actually looks after me these days . . . . ) 
Anyways Stay Safe!
Your in our thoughts, this Christmas Time

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wishing a safe Christmas and New Year to all our serving men and women, Army, Navy and Airforce who are away from your loved ones this Christmas.  It is hard to deploy at any time of the year but Christmas is always the worst.  Thankfully my DH and I are both home for Christmas this year, Nomad stay safe

Shelley x


----------

